# Brendan's condescending attitude to Bitcoin enthusiasts



## landlord (18 Dec 2017)

Brendan I will read that post when I get a chance however I would like to state that your constant use of derogatory terms for bitcoin believers like "blind faithful, without reason and the greater fool" may be fueling the "emotion".  Once again as a role model for others on here, I believe it shows a huge amount of disrespect towards your fellow AAMers.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2017)

landlord said:


> "blind faithful, without reason and the greater fool"



Hi Landlord

The Greater Fool is a theory so it's an important term: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greater_fool_theory

There really is no other way to refer to people who hold Bitcoin other than as  blind faithful or as believers. It's akin to people who believe in the flat earth or creationism or gods.  It's faith. There is no reason behind it.

This is not like a debate about whether property or shares will do better in the coming years.  I have my opinions and I respect the opinions of those whose opinions are different to mine. They may be right. I may be wrong.

During the dot.com bubble,  the faithful believed that it was different.  It was a belief based on a mania.

This is exactly the same.  It would be unfair to you to refer to it as anything else. It is a blind faith not based on any reason. 



Brendan


----------



## Dan Murray (18 Dec 2017)

landlord said:


> Brendan I will read that post when I get a chance however I would like to state that your constant use of derogatory terms for bitcoin believers like "blind faithful, without reason and the greater fool" may be fueling the "emotion".  Once again as a role model for others on here, I believe it shows a huge amount of disrespect towards your fellow AAMers.



I genuinely believe that this is fair, and



Brendan Burgess said:


> I respect the opinions of those whose opinions are different to mine.



This is, not at all, my impression during this debate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2017)

Dan Murray said:


> This is, not at all, my impression during this debate.



Hi Dan 

At last, we agree on something. 

I respect the opinions of those whose opinions are different from mine on issues like property vs. shares. 

I do not respect the opinions of people who believe in a flat earth, creationism or Bitcoin.   I might respect those people. But I do not respect the opinions of people who believe weird things.

Brendan


----------



## Fella (18 Dec 2017)

landlord said:


> Brendan I will read that post when I get a chance however I would like to state that your constant use of derogatory terms for bitcoin believers like "blind faithful, without reason and the greater fool" may be fueling the "emotion".  Once again as a role model for others on here, I believe it shows a huge amount of disrespect towards your fellow AAMers.



I have to agree with landlord , I admire the people that do there own research and make any investment decision, landlord clearly has a small proportion of his portfolio in crypto , he has studied it and believes in it, I’m not knowledgeable enough to know if that’s a good decision or not but ultimately he has made money and we can debate all day if it will  fall and crash we don’t know but so far and no matter what happens he made a correct decision , he made an investment decision based on whatever his reasons are . 
Maybe landlord could spot that this bubble would appear and got in early to profit . You can’t use derogatory terms like “blind faithful “ and “greater fool” it’s not fair , if someone buys something worthless today and sells it for 10 x what they paid for it , they are no fool to me , I wonder how they did it and maybe they Have a skill I don’t , they may see this bubble happening . 

If everyone had the same opinions this forum would be very boring , be open minded and listen to opposing views because it’s possible you can learn something, if people’s opinions are shot down then it stops more people expressing alternative opinions. 

Countless people told me I was a fool thinking I could beat the bookies , never see a bookie on a bike , house always wins blah blah blah , some people listened and profited . I wouldn’t be so quick to shoot down people , everyone was something to bring to the table , if Bitcoin is worth 100,000 a coin next year and landlord sells up then well then he was justified in his decision. 

I struggle to see where Bitcoin fits in to the world but I struggle with absolute statements like “Bitcoin is worthless it will be worth zero eventually “ 

I think it would be better for all to say “lads with big money profits from bitcoin , well done on predicting the price rise , maybe consider your positions and start creaming some profit because to me this looks like a bit of a bubble “ and of course if you are going to invest think about a get out and it’s extremely likely you will lose all your money here so only play with money you absolutely can afford to lose and not see again .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2017)

Fella said:


> we can debate all day if it will fall and crash we don’t know



Hi Fella

That is what makes this discussion different from others. 

Bitcoin is worthless. It's a bag of hot air.  It's an empty envelope. It's a decaying tulip. It's fool's gold.  

Every respected commentator has pointed this out.  This is not my opinion. 

On other issues I hold strong opinions, often in a minority, and I respect the other opinions and recognise that I might be wrong. 

This is very different.  It's not actually a scam, but the impact will be the same.  A lot of people will lose a lot of money. I want to alert them to this.  

I am shocked to see that many of these enthusiasts are borrowing to buy Bitcoin - oops - buying Bitcoin while they have borrowings.  

They are so blinded by the mania that they can't see that they are actually borrowing to invest in Bitcoin. 

I would like to understand this mania, but I can't.  

I have written very offensive things, then edited them later for fear of causing offence. 

But I do not want to mince my words. Others may well be swept away by the mania and, as late entrants, they will be the big losers. 

I could argue, that, on balance, the earth is probably round, but I can't be 100% certain. Therefore before taking a long boat journey people should, for the sake of balance, review the opposing views put forward by the Flat Earth Society. 

Brendan


----------

